# Idiots guide to AR optics



## Whodathunkit (Aug 25, 2010)

So I bought an AR in December just before full panic mode and got it at normal pricing. 

I've shot it twice and it's a hoot. However I'm not an "iron sight" guy as I can't see all that well. I'd rather not go with a traditional scope. I'm curious to know about the red dot types, what do y'all have and does it make targeting easier?

What can I expect to spend?

I have a fixed handle AR.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Go with both. Get some long range scope, and then mount a red dot on a 45 degree mount like the 3 guns guys do. Best of both worlds.


----------



## mgeistman (Jun 13, 2012)

THE JAMMER said:


> Go with both. Get some long range scope, and then mount a red dot on a 45 degree mount like the 3 guns guys do. Best of both worlds.


X2!!!!! All of mine are set up this way.


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

Check out EOTechs!


----------



## Marshman (Jul 24, 2008)

EOTech is OK, but the AImpoint is mo bettah.

The Trijocon ACOG better yet, and the Trijicon 1x4 scope best of all.

Having stirred the pot thusly, I'll explain.

The EOTech is widely used, works well with night vision equipment ( that is the BEST optics, LOL ) but is not a precision tool. The center dot is either 4 or 8 MOA wide, too wide for precision shooting, great for CQB room clearing stuff. These also have a lot of parallax, to prove it, mount the scoped rifle in a vise with the x-hairs dead center on the target. Now, move your head, the cross hairs move too, a lot. Very tough to mount the rifle identically each time, hard to hit same spot because of that.

Aimpoint, has this parallax to a much lesser degree, but still has the fat aiming point - again, good for CQB, not so much for precision. Also, much better battery life on Aimpoint.

ACOG - great sight, has much finer aiming point available, but with Bindon concept, you can still use for CQB. Downside is fixed power,3x,4x or 6x depending on your purchase. Also, no batteries needed, but cannot adjust brightness, not so good for NV. I can hit out to 400 yards with hashmarks included with horseshoe reticle. All good here.

Trij 1x4 - all advantages of ACOG, plus adjustable brightness, plus adjustable power. I like these, but not as cheap as the first two, about the same cost as the ACOG.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

I agree. Aimpoint over Eotech any day. The battery life alone makes it a winner. L3 seems to be hit and miss on issues from the research I did, and battery life is terrible. You can add a magnifier to the red dot optics. Most are 3X with a flip to the side mount. I have no problem making good hits out to 300 on torso sized targets with an Aimpoint 2MOA dot and no magnifier.


----------



## callsignsleepy (Apr 3, 2007)

x2 to what marshman and bantam1 said


----------



## Vee3 (Mar 15, 2005)

I sort of like the MARS reflex sight with the IR lasar for use with NV, either PVS-14 or ANVIS-9.

With that you are good to about 200 yards day or night. If you anticipate longer ranges, seriously consider the Trigicon ACOG's. I got mine with a BDC specifically for the M855 rounds and it's spot on to 400 yards (as far and I've tested).

:cheers:


----------



## gds (May 22, 2004)

Marshman, the Trijicon and Aimpoint are both good sights, but you are wrong about the Eotech, it has a 65moa outer ring and a 1moa dot which is smaller than most of the other red dot sights. Hope this helps.


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

This^^^^ I really like my Eotech, runs on AA batteries that last a loooong time!


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

I have EoTechs and I should have went with Aimpoint for a red dot. Now with that being said I am going to convert mine over to a 1x4 or something similar and 45 Degree iron sights for close quarters.


----------



## Vee3 (Mar 15, 2005)

TXDRAKE said:


> I have EoTechs and I should have went with Aimpoint for a red dot. Now with that being said I am going to convert mine over to a 1x4 or something similar and 45 Degree iron sights for close quarters.


If I've been sneaking up into a pile of hogs, the red dot or laser is much quicker acquisition than iron sights. I have Matech BUIS and don't think I've ever used them after sighting them in. The iron sights are nearly useless in the dark anyhow, but nice to have for piece of mind when the electronics fizzle or the glass breaks.

:cheers:


----------



## Javadrinker (Feb 13, 2008)

aimpoint micro


----------



## randeg (Dec 29, 2005)

*AR optics*

Check out Primary Arms in Pearland. They have name brand red dots, but they also have their own line. They are imported, but the quality is first class at a fraction of the price. Great service too.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks for all the great optics information. I've been looking for some optics for my AR.


----------



## Brian10 (Sep 6, 2007)

I chose to go with eotech over aimpoint. With the 65moa outer ring, the center dot is very small and no way is it 4moa-8moa. If you're seeing a lot of parallax, there's a chance you've been looking at a fake/clone.


----------



## Whodathunkit (Aug 25, 2010)

randeg said:


> Check out Primary Arms in Pearland. They have name brand red dots, but they also have their own line. They are imported, but the quality is first class at a fraction of the price. Great service too.


Thanks, lots of people endorse them. I'll check them out.


----------



## Vee3 (Mar 15, 2005)

randeg said:


> Check out Primary Arms in Pearland. They have name brand red dots, but they also have their own line. They are imported, but the quality is first class at a fraction of the price. Great service too.


I don't know about the Primary Arms imports, but -imports- brings to mind that the NcStar brand has come apart on me a few times on higher powered rifles. On a .458 socom, the glass few out on the second shot. Replaced for free by the vendor, and came apart again on my .450 Marlin lever gun. Live n' learn. Might work fine with less recoil.


----------



## THROBINROD (May 23, 2004)

Since you have a fixed carry handle, I would recommend a trijicon reflex sight with the cantilever mount. You can co-witness through the iron sights but that is not necessary since the reflexes are relatively parralax free. I had one for a few years but sold it along with my last fixed carry handle rifle. When the crazy **** finally settles down, bey a flat top AR and put an aimpoint T-1 (or H-1 if you don't believe you will ever get into night vision stuff) on it. I could buy a NICE car with the money I have spent on optics over the years and could go on for hours about the subject. They all have thier +'s and -'s.


----------

